# Where to pick up rental car Venice



## Linda74 (Mar 22, 2008)

After our cruise, we plan to rent a car and spend a week in Tuscany. The cruise is next month (yikes). We will be disembarking in Venice. We can rent either at Marco Polo airport in Venice or Piazzale Roma. Which would be more convenient upon departure from our cruise (and most cost effective). The car rental prices at either location are pretty similar. Would it be more difficult driving from Piazzale Roma than the airport???? Thank you!!!


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Mar 22, 2008)

Linda74 said:


> After our cruise, we plan to rent a car and spend a week in Tuscany. The cruise is next month (yikes). We will be disembarking in Venice. We can rent either at Marco Polo airport in Venice or Piazzale Roma. Which would be more convenient upon departure from our cruise (and most cost effective). The car rental prices at either location are pretty similar. Would it be more difficult driving from Piazzale Roma than the airport???? Thank you!!!


Not sure where your ship will moor ,but I guess it will be close to the city centre.Piazzale Roma is the closest you can get to the centre without needing a water taxi (!) ..so would be inclined to go for that. .
G


----------



## Laurie (Mar 23, 2008)

It's not at all difficult to drive from Piazzale Roma. Perhaps you'd even want to spend a night or 2 in Venice, then pick up your car at Piazzale Roma, and drive to Tuscany.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 24, 2008)

*Venice Car Rental*

We are going to Italy this summer.  Flying to Venice, then traveling through Tuscany and Umbria and finishing up in Florence.   We don't want car in cities, only for the mid section of our vacation.  What rental car company are you using that has pick-up location other than Marco Polo Airport?

Thanks and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Mar 24, 2008)

radmoo said:


> We are going to Italy this summer.  Flying to Venice, then traveling through Tuscany and Umbria and finishing up in Florence.   We don't want car in cities, only for the mid section of our vacation.  What rental car company are you using that has pick-up location other than Marco Polo Airport?
> 
> Thanks and enjoy!!!



Googled and found Hertz 
G


----------



## Laurie (Mar 24, 2008)

We usually rent thru www.autoeurope.com for better prices (than renting direct from auto rental companies) combined with great customer service, and you can select your pick-up location - their website will display all possibilities after you plug in your dates. Also you may return your car to any other location within the same country for no additional charge.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2008)

*Piazzale Roma*

If it weren't for a couple of narrow ramps, you could walk there from the Cruise Terminal. It is that close. The Cruise ship company will  have buses shuttling back and forth on debarkation day. Cars cannot go closer into Venice than Piazzale Roma. Marco Polo Airport is some miles away, but I suppose there will be buses going there from the Cruise terminal too.

Oh, difficulty? It's about 6-of one and a half dozen of the other. If you are staying in Venice for a day or 2, don't get the car until you are ready to leave town as there is no place to leave a car, and in Venice, you walk or take a boat.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 24, 2008)

We are actually spending two days in Venice pre cruise.  We spent 4 days in Venice a few years ago.  We rented through Avis, but throught Costco link.  I think the car is about $400 for the week.  It is the smallest offered with a stick shift.


----------

